# My 2 pennies worth..what are your suggestions?



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

This is a great forum but I have two gripes.
1. Newbies arrive here with trepidation because they have genuine fears, reservations,etc about the unknown about moving to Dubai. So, whilst it is ok direct new members to well written stickys, it is also good 'customer relationship' to just answer the question. This forum is full of go to this sticky and that sticky.

2. It is so annoying to get email notification on my phone telling me someone has replied to a thread I may be interested in. So, if I have 6 threads of interest, I get 6 emails. That's OK but it is a simple tweak to send the reply text within the email. That way, I can go to the one thread that interests me the most.

Checkout other successful forums who adopted this approach. You don;t lose anyone. It just makes the experience a more user friendly.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You get those notifications because of your own personal user settings, which you can change any time. Go to user cp/settings and options/edit options and select 'do not subscribe' under the 'Default Thread Subscription Mode' options.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Or have a look at the stcky on it lol!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Or have a look at the stcky on it lol!


Now THAT is funny!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

RoxiRocks said:


> This is a great forum but I have two gripes.
> 1. Newbies arrive here with trepidation because they have genuine fears, reservations,etc about the unknown about moving to Dubai. So, whilst it is ok direct new members to well written stickys, it is also good 'customer relationship' to just answer the question. This forum is full of go to this sticky and that sticky.
> 
> 2. It is so annoying to get email notification on my phone telling me someone has replied to a thread I may be interested in. So, if I have 6 threads of interest, I get 6 emails. That's OK but it is a simple tweak to send the reply text within the email. That way, I can go to the one thread that interests me the most.
> ...


If you were paying something to us ( apart from snide remarks) we would have bothered about " customer service". We are all here to help because we were all in the same boat as you at some point of time. We cannot help it if someone wants us to act as their own personalised google service. Bottomline: you are not a customer because you are not giving us anything in return. If youwant good customer service, hire a relocation service, and then complain if they dont answer your questions.

2. Yes i agreeit would be convenient for us to get the msg text in the email notification. It would also mean that the traffic to this site would reduce susbtantially. Last i checked this forum was free, and dependson ad revenue which in turn depends on traffic to the website


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

rsinner said:


> If you were paying something to us ( apart from snide remarks) we would have bothered about " customer service". We are all here to help because we were all in the same boat as you at some point of time. We cannot help it if someone wants us to act as their own personalised google service. Bottomline: you are not a customer because you are not giving us anything in return. If youwant good customer service, hire a relocation service, and then complain if they dont answer your questions.
> 
> 2. Yes i agreeit would be convenient for us to get the msg text in the email notification. It would also mean that the traffic to this site would reduce susbtantially. Last i checked this forum was free, and dependson ad revenue which in turn depends on traffic to the website


Some of work too and like to contribute as best as we can. So, tone it down bro. You obviously failed to read what I was asking. Of course I know I can switch it off. Like I can block you. Read again and then perhaps you might get it.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Perhaps you might like to use another forum.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Can we all just play nice??


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

:boxing:


opcorn:


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Read what you were asking? Maybe you should reread it and tell us where the question is in your opening whinge?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm with everyone else here. This is a great site with plenty of people that are willing to spend their own time, for no personal gain, to help others. They owe nothing to anyone. 

Today everyone wants a quick fix, they want it now and they want to put little effort in. All people here ask is that you take a few minutes out to search the site and check out stickies. If the information you seek isn't there then ask specific questions and I guarantee someone will help.

I visit the site most days, hoping to give something back as I learnt so much on here in the months preceding my move. I see the exact same questions multiple times on the same page; that is plain lazy. Trust me. Rather than the quick answer, take some time out and read through lots of the threads. There is much to learn from the experiences on here that you wouldn't even think to ask - it will come in handy when you're stood at a counter somewhere, shocked at the lunacy of it all!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

RoxiRocks said:


> This is a great forum but I have two gripes.
> 1. Newbies arrive here with trepidation because they have genuine fears, reservations,etc about the unknown about moving to Dubai. So, whilst it is ok direct new members to well written stickys, it is also good 'customer relationship' to just answer the question. This forum is full of go to this sticky and that sticky.
> 
> 2. It is so annoying to get email notification on my phone telling me someone has replied to a thread I may be interested in. So, if I have 6 threads of interest, I get 6 emails. That's OK but it is a simple tweak to send the reply text within the email. That way, I can go to the one thread that interests me the most.
> ...


Geez.....would you like some cheese with that whine?!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

A lot of time and effort has been put into those stickies and some of them were written by people who have professional experience in the field. So I definitely agree that newbies should be directed to those stickies first. If newcomers have any more questions, they are more than welcome to post them, as is always the case. I don't get it why someone would want to type the same answers to the same questions over and over again, if they are already there (but of course RoxyRocks, if you want to do that nobody will stop you!  )


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

You mean to say that I'm the only one who gets paid to post here?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm sure some employers are inadvertantly paying for some of this lot whilst they are on here


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

lol


----------

